# Maui classic is set to be a classic



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Michigan State vs Chamd
Gonazaga vs Maryland

Kansas vs Arizona
UCONN vs Arkansas

as of now here is my predictions

MSU vs Maryland
Arizona vs UCONN

Maryland vs UCONN

UCONN winning

Is this double elimn? if so...
Michigan State vs Arizona

Chamid vs Gonzaga
Kansas vs Arkansas

Gonzaga vs Kansas
Chamid vs Arkansas

Champ-UCONN 4-0
Runnerup-Maryland 3-1
3rd Place-Michigan State 
4th-Arizona
5th-Kansas
6th-Gonzaga
7-Arkansas
8th-Chamid.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

That is an outstanding field.

It's not double elimination, all teams play three games, with a winner's side and loser's side.

There is absolutely no way that Gonzaga finishes 6th.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Maryland over Gonzaga in the first round??? hahahaha....


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I love this field. Arizona KU matchup seems very intriquing


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Michigan State and UConn should face off for the Maui title. Arkansas is an enigma and I honestly don't know what to expect from Arizona. Shakur was a major disappointment last year. Hopefully, he grew a pair and is ready to lead this team.


----------



## xubrew (Dec 17, 2002)

that is one of the best fields that tournament has ever had, and they've had some good ones. i like a lot of the early season tournaments, but that one is usually the best and should be the best again this year.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

lol, there is no way Maryland beats Gonzaga.....Morrison will eat up Caner-Medley like a redheaded step child...


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

We (DePaul) were supposed to be in this field but had to withdraw because of the move to the Big East. So lucky for us we will now be in the Maui classic next year.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

kamego said:


> We (DePaul) were supposed to be in this field but had to withdraw because of the move to the Big East. So lucky for us we will now be in the Maui classic next year.



who replaced DePaul?


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Michigan State vs Chamd
Gonazaga vs Maryland

Kansas vs Arizona
UCONN vs Arkansas


Michigan State vs Gonzaga
Arizona vs UConn

Gonzaga vs UConn

UConn WIns


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

Wow, does sound good. Looks like I'll probably have to go this year now. Anyone else plan on going?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

This is an outstanding list of teams!


----------



## historyofthegame (Jan 30, 2004)

> UConn coach Jim Calhoun tells ESPN.com’s Andy Katz the Huskies requested to not play Chaminade in a first-round Maui Invitational game. The Huskies will play Arkansas, with the winner to meet Kansas or Arizona in round two.
> 
> “Quite frankly, they could beat you, and that could hurt you. If you beat them, it doesn’t help you. We considered it a negative for us,” Calhoun said."


Wow, Calhoun really bugs me.


----------



## kentuckyfan13 (Dec 26, 2003)

nice tournament


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> lol, there is no way Maryland beats Gonzaga.....Morrison will eat up Caner-Medley like a redheaded step child...


good reason to make the trip to maui. that caner-medley vs morrison matchup would be a good one, you know adam will get his against anyone. probably have the two best collegiates in the country in gay and morrison. would like to see them square off. the zags fortunes are going to rest on their pt guards getting the job done and newcomer josh heytvelt being a force in the middle to go along with batista.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

Calhoun is being moderately politically correct. He knows his team has the chance to be a #1 seed in the tournament. He'll take as many quality wins as he can get. Beating Chaiminade does nothing for UCONN. UNC last year made a similar misstake. They didnt take their first games seriously. Look for Calhoun to be a little more forceful this year with his players. No excuses this year. He won't allow his team to point to Charlie leaving early, point to Bynum not showing up, or point to Price being (most likely) out for the season. They are still good enough to make the final four and Calhoun isn't going to let this team sit in mediocrity. He wants to win the Maui and win it by beating the best.


----------



## HogsFan1188 (Nov 24, 2004)

What if my Hogs manage to beat UCONN?


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

HogsFan1188 said:


> What if my Hogs manage to beat UCONN?


a possibilty but do not think it will happen

Great Avaitor. He will become First Husband in 2008 imo

NOt so great Signature.


----------

